# sound check



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

real quick. . .does anybody know what a pigeon means when they make a low pitch grumbling noise and they tuck their head in and their neck bulges in and out with air as they make that noise?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Like, "OwooOOOooohuh... OwooOOOooohuh... OwooOOOooohuh!"?

It's usually the male and he's saying either, "Woman, get back to our nest" or "I need a woman."

Sometimes, a lone pigeon (even a female) as a single pet will make a similar noise to attract a mate or in loneliness.

Pidgey


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i have a lonely pigeon.

i want to get him a girlfriend but i dont know if i have room for 2.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thing is, it is best if he and his prospective Girlfriend might elect one another...so, consider how you might go about letting that happen rather than forcing two possibly quite incompatible Pigeons on eachother...

If you let yours associate with the wild Pigeons, he may bring mack a mate...but ultimately it is her call as to where they will make a Nest...

He shows her what territory and amenities he has to offer, and she evaluates the deal from there...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

badbird said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i have a lonely pigeon.
> 
> i want to get him a girlfriend but i dont know if i have room for 2.


Hello again Badbird,

If you have any doubts, it probably would be best for you to concentrate on taking care of the one you have...Bigbird, isn't that his name? Two would require more living space and if you have limited space for the one you have, I suggest you put that possibility off for later in the future.

As Phil indicated, if you get one that is not compatible with him, there could be problems down the way, and then you would have to separate them. 

Enjoy the one you do have and learn what makes him tick...ummm, I mean coo-ca-rooo-cooooo


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

im not getting him another bird anytime soon, im just going to try to keep him happy.

i've come up with the name 'scooter' for him


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi badbird,

Did you ever try to put Scooter infront of a mirror and see how he reacts?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh of course I remember now Badbird, Brad (Pigeonpal )made the comment that Pigeon Talk now had a Tooter and a Scooter!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

It was actually me that made the comment on the Tooter, Scooter similarity 
I am thinking as of late I should rename all of my pigeons to rhyme with this and call them all Poopers!!
Badbird, Pigeons usually do this to either attract a mate, or when trying to establish dominance. Just the other day I went out to my loft (which is split into two halves, divided by wire mesh), to find both of my male pigeons having a cooing competition!!
They were both strutting around of their respective sides bobbing their heads and coo grumbling at each other. I am sure they were both saying 'This is my side and you had better not step into it!'
My pigeon Ash also does this cooing crop filling noise whenever I enterthe loft to clean or replace food/water. He is my alpha male and likes to let everyone know who is the boss!

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

*Lonliness is cureable*

Hi Badbird's Mom or Dad! That sound definatly means "I'm lonley love me." Dont forget people are animals too. If you spend lots of time with him and send lots of good vibes he will respond even if he dosent speak english.Treats in a cup help(he might try to compeat with your hand ie. peck you).If you dont want to mate him make sure you use a low protien food.I have started using a dove mix with 11% and it seems to be working.Also get some barley to mix with it.This will help control raging hormones.Following a tip from a reply I got, I satrted reading my pigit childrens books.He loves it!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i've put him in front of a mirror and he does nothing.... he even has a mirror in his cage. i think he figures he's a person. when he makes his noises i try to give him some pets and loving but he doesn't really seem to care. 

is there anything i can do besides offer him treats to show affection that will make him warm up to me more? i've had him for about a month and a half now.

thanks.
jason


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I think you just need to be patient, it will take time for Scooter to bond with you as he has bonded to pigeons his whole life, his human contact might have been minimal.

Scooter is very lucky to have you, just keep re-inforcing the hand feeding each day, (don't allow him to eat out of the bowl,until he has eaten from your hand)and that will bring you closer.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

wow scooter doesn't shut up now. he makes the ooowoooooo oooowoooo (deep grunting kind of noises) all the time whenever i am nearby. sometimes he'll make a cooing like noise when i am near him and the same noise after he pecks me when i put my hand in his cage. when he first came to my home he only grunted and pecked when i put my hand in his cage but he has found his vocals now.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

*Keep on truckin*

I think the new found voice is a good sign that Scooter thinks you are someone worth spending time with.I have a male pigeon that I keep as a house pet and when he vocalizes it is usually because he wants something.It's usually feed me,love me,let me out,it's morning come woo with me,or cover me up I'm sleepy. He likes to take a afternoon nap everyday about 11 or 12 and gets real cranky if he dosent get it. The point is, be patient and find out what he wants by trial and error.Without other pigeons around he is going to get bored so enrichment is very important.Try toys,games,and cartoons or Animal Planet.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I dunno about getting Scooter a hen, it sounds like he already found a mate....You!

Since he moans when you're around I'd say that he's asking you to pay attention to him. It's what my male pigeons do when they want out to play. You may want to get Scooter a stuffed animal to have fun with too, at least it will help to keep him off of your hands and feet.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Stuffed Plush pigeon toy*

A cute rock pigeon that is soft and fuzzy--and it sings! Check out this link for this stuffed pigeon, as well as other variety of birds :

http://www.onlinenaturemall.com/Gifts/


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor, what a fantastic find!!! Such a great variety of birds and they are all so cute. Thanks for the link!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a bunch of cuties! Thanks for sharing that site, Victor!


----------

